# Spammers seize the opportunity to cash in on the US flu vaccine problem.



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Spam gets the sniffles*

Spammers seize the opportunity to cash in on the US flu vaccine problem. 

Not only has the shortage of flu vaccine been something of a political hot potato in the run up to the US Presidential elections, but now spammers have seized the opportunity to cash in on the problem. Canadian email security firm Vircom says it has seen a surge of emails touting flu vaccinations, generally at highly inflated prices. It looks like Viagra may have to take a back seat until the flu season has passed.


----------

